# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Bali hut

## bobfloyd

Hi. Can anybody recommend a Brisbane Bali hut supplier and installer?  Any I should avoid?
From what I can see most use cypress pine posts in the ground rather than stirrups. 
Is the Alang Alang thatching difficult to install if I decide to DIY?

----------

